# some of my new mice



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Here are some of my mice I recently got. Their origins are diverse.

Argente creme:









Red and champagne:

















Black and siamese:

















Giant silver agouti (12 inches long, head to tail):









Some need more work (in breeding to standard) than others, but I'm up for it. I'm really happy to have gotten them.

I have a lot of plans for these guys, including releasing them to other US mouse fanciers.


----------



## tanzaniterose (Apr 28, 2010)

That's a great looking red mouse, that's one of the things I like about the names for coats colours in mice, they're so literal! :lol:


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks. His color is good but his type is not up to my standards. I'm going to breed him soon and try to keep the color and improve type but if I have to I will color-breed only for a while.

The red and the black have been color-bred mostly.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

What lovely mousies! 
I've never seen an Argente Creme before, Super


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

It's hard to get a good picture of their color. The only way I know to describe it is that it is the exact same color (in different shades) as the yellow part of the skin on a fresh peach.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I love the siamese!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I am very glad they got to you okay Jack! 

W xx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Me too! This last week or so has been craaaazy!


----------

